# Sharing Good Quotes



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here are some good quotes to live by. How about sharing yours?

1. "You are only limited by what you choose NOT to do."

2. "We can either get bitter, or we can get better."

3. "An eye for eye only ends up making the whole world blind."

4. "If you don't stand for something, you will fall for anything."

5. "You can have everything in life that you want if you just give enough other people what they want."

6. "Never worry about the size of your Christmas tree. In the eyes of children, they are all 30 feet tall."

7. "As a man thinks in his heart, so is he." - Proverbs 23:7

8. "And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son" - 1 John 5:11

9. "I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future." - Jeremiah 29:11

10. "For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish, but have everlasting life." - John 3:16

11. "Therefore, do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own."

12. "Success is never ending and failure is never final."

13. "As you think, so you are."

14. "It is not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog."

15. And last but surly not least, 

"At the end of my life, I hope to hear that you saw Christ in me." atc


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*Another*

This is from a Geoff Moore song. Since I sing, play the keys and write music, this has always been one of my songs that I cherish b/c I only want to portray what these words speak.

*"When all is said and Done."*

"When the music fades into the past
When my days of life are through
What will be remembered where I've come
When all is said and done.

Will they say I've loved my family
That I was a faithful friend
That I lived to tell of God's own Son
When all is said and done.

Of how I longed to see the hour
When I would hear that trumpet sound
Rise to see my saviors face
See Him smile and say well done.

You can forget my name and the songs I've sung
Every rhyme and every tune
But remember the truth of Jesus love
When all is said and done
When all is said and done."


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

You want to hear God Laugh

Tell HIM you plans

This was my life before going my own direction then wondering where God was. You have to learn when you can't find God it's probably you that's moved


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I've always liked this one..on a local church sign.
Words of God!
Be fishers of men...
You catch'em...
I'll clean'em!


----------

